# How do I apply makeup to my eyes (small visible eyelid space)?



## zaboomafoo (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi guys!

I'm new here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm also painfully new to the world of make up, and as a result, have been having a bit of a problem figuring out how to apply makeup best suited for my eyes. It's a little difficult to explain the situation, so I took pictures. You can see them here:







I've played around with eye shadows, only to find when I open my eyes, that most of it has disappeared into the crease. It's only visible when I blink, but that's only for a split second, so how useless haha. Also, eyeliner tends to make me eyes look reaaally small. I'm at an utter loss as to what to do.

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ps: I'm Zoe, by the way


----------



## divadoll (Mar 6, 2011)

It would depend on what sort of look you are going for... natural, dramatic/smokey, etc?

I am so very jealous of your eyelashes tho.  They are amazing.  I'd just go with a winged black liner and mascara.  It provides enough drama and its not time consuming.  That's my eye shape as well.


----------



## zaboomafoo (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As many looks as you can tell me about, I'll take 'em all! As of now, all I do is put a single sheer wash of color over my lids, and just slightly above the crease.


----------



## DJMM (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey!

First of all, I am half Japanese so my eyelid space is limited so I understand your dilemma  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you have small eyes, the best way to open them up is to put darker colors on the outer corners and light colors on the inner corners. This makes them appear brighter and wider. Also, don't fully line your lids/waterlines if your eyes start to look tiny after. Line the outer edges, at least of your lower waterline. In case you aren't sure, the waterline is the part of your lid that is closest to your eye (under your lashes on the top and between your lower lashes and eye on the bottom). You should start by playing around with some nice forgiving colors like white, beige, peach, pink, gold, etc. Once you get more confident, you can start trying out more dramatic looks.

Part of the problem you're seeing with the color on your lids not being visible when you blind is because you're only apply it to the crease I'm assuming? You want to apply it to the upper lid, in the crease and a bit above for an all over effect. This can seem like a lot, but when done right it doesn't look drag queen-ish, it just provides the shading and coloring you want! If you want, you can go to my site and actually see examples of eye looks that I've done (some dramatic, some neutral) that will show you what I mean about going past and using the crease to your advantage: http://bit.ly/eyhkqi

I hope this helps and feel free to message me with any specific questions!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes i agree, try applying the eyeshadow on the 2/3 of the space between your lashes and your brows. You can apply the eyeliner only in the outer 2/3 of your upper eyelid, and the outer half for the lower lid. You can make the line thin, and make it thicker as you go out. Then you can apply mascara and you're good to go. A trick you can use is to add white eyeliner on the waterline, which makes the eyes appear bigger but not all of us like doing so. To make your eyes appear bigger, a light (shimmery or not) eyeshadow in the inner corner is another little trick.


----------



## deyimizu (Mar 8, 2011)

wow~you have beautiful lashes! I think if you apply higher than your crease area, it may become more visable~


----------



## heartlee (Mar 8, 2011)

Just a suggestion!!

Peachy pink in the inner corners, taupe in the middle and darker browns towards the outside!


----------



## Aurora (Mar 10, 2011)

i found when learning make up is to take a mag or search on google for eye make - up images and try to recreate the look you likes,id suggest getting a few types of brushes for the eye make up in a vary of shapes and practice with lots of ideas you have seen that u like,just think of drawing a picture and layers and shapes,ive been doing (my and friends) make up for 12 years and its all about practice and daring to try new looks.

Try doing thick liner then try a thin liner.try flicks,and i find lighter colours help make your eyes look bigger.

You have beautiful eyes btw x


----------



## beautyfulblog (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Zoe!

My eyelid space isn't as big enough either.

I just have smaller brushes that help me get more detail in creases and picking up pigments.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 11, 2011)

You have beautiful eyes!!!!!! I have the same problem with my lid almost disappearing once I open my eyes.  What I do is carry the color a little bit above the crease and only line the outer half of my eyes (top and bottom).  It definitely makes them look larger and that I have more lid to play with.  Try it out and let us see


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 11, 2011)

Highlight the inner corner of the eye.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd suggest something like this.





Softer color on the inner corner, then spread towards the middle of the lid going over the crease.

Then on the outer corner, have your darker shade to kind of contour the corner of the eye a bit.  (Kind of like the "outer V" idea that people talk about, but just more of an outer um... single upper curve)


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Mar 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Aurora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i found when learning make up is to take a mag or search on google for eye make - up images and try to recreate the look you likes,id suggest getting a few types of brushes for the eye make up in a vary of shapes and practice with lots of ideas you have seen that u like,just think of drawing a picture and layers and shapes,ive been doing (my and friends) make up for 12 years and its all about practice and daring to try new looks.
> 
> ...



i think this is some of the best advice given! practice, practice, practice! i'm guilty of not practicing often enough. i have more products that I can use and i keep ordering more, when what i need to do is practice! thanks for the motivation to get me back into the swing of things.


----------

